# Elk hunt.



## nix03 (Dec 4, 2015)

Looking into going on a Elk hunt in Colorado in 2016 any reccomendations on who to use Guides and Outfitters it will be a gun hunt. What to expect good or bad? Never been so wanting to go with a guide for the first time. Any helpful tips would be appreciated.


----------



## QuackAddict (Dec 10, 2015)

PM sent.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Dec 15, 2015)

I would also be interested in guide recommendations as well. We are wanting to head out there next year or the following.


----------



## savgashooter (Dec 19, 2015)

*Colorado Elk Hunt*

Several years ago I and my buddy used Mr. Jim Flynn owner of Loco Mountain Elk Outfitters.  Jim ran an excellent operation with very nice lodge facilities meals guides etc. at competitive prices.   Success rate was very good and I would recommend him without reservation.  Jim has a website at: http://locomountainoutfitters.com/index.htm

If you go to his website and click on Loco Mountain Ranch and go to the bottom of that page the elk mount on the wall in the back of the dining area is the one my buddy killed and gave the head to Jim for his lodge.  I also shot an elk but mine was a cow as that is what I got in the flip for the cow and bull tab with my buddy.  Great time, fond memories.

Good luck in your plans and your elk hunt in 2016.


----------



## ben300win (Feb 7, 2016)

J and J guides and outfitters out of Florence Colorado. Think Joe is booked solid for next year. We are booked for 2017 already.


----------



## deers2ward (Jun 20, 2016)

Are you going? Who are you going with?


----------



## deers2ward (Oct 24, 2016)

Bueller? Bueller?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NP0mQeLWCCo


----------



## james hyde (Nov 26, 2016)

Just how hard is it to draw elk tags in New Mexico, Wyoming and Arizona?


----------



## Darkhorse (Nov 27, 2016)

It is pretty tough. Especially for a DIY hunter. If you book with an outfitter then you use his number when applying. This puts you in the outfitter pool where there is less competition.
Around 10 years ago I booked with an outfitter for a primitive weapons hunt. I wanted to take an elk with a flintlock. You get to choose your 1st, 2nd, and 3rd choice. I was drawn for my 3rd choice, a late season rifle elk hunt.
If hunting with an outfitter they will usually have landowner tags included in the hunt price, you send  him the money for your license and he takes his landowner tags and buys the license for his hunters. No draw here.
Some landowners sell their tags but most of the good ones are bought up by the outfitters.
If planning a DIY first thing to do is determine what unit you want to hunt in and if you have access. Then you apply for that unit.
It's been awhile but that's how I remember it.


----------

